# مفهوم العمارة الخضراء - منقول



## ودالمجمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*- **مفهوم العمارة الخضراء**

**اقدم في هذا الموجز بعض تعريفات ومفاهيم* *للعمارة الخضراء من ناحية اراء هؤلاء المعماريين** : 
**المعماري "كين يانج": (فلقد* *ناقش مفهوم العمارة الخضراء من وجهة نظر بيئية ,فهو منزعج من تاثير المباني علي* *الانظمة الطبيعية وهو يري ان العمارة الخضراء او العمارة المستدامة يجب ان تقابل* *احتياجات الحاضر دون اغفال حق الاجيال القادمة لمقابلة احتياجاتهم ايضا فالقرارات* *التصميمية لاتنحصر تاثيرها علي البيئة فقط ولكن يمتد تاثيرها للاجيال القادمة ايضا**) .


**المعماري"وليام ريد": (ان البماني الخضراء ما هي الا مباني تصمم وتنفذ* *وتتم ادارتها باسلوب يضع البيئة في اعتبارة وهو يري ايضا ان احد اهتمامات المباني* *الخضراء يظهر في تقليل تاثير المبني علي البيئة الي جانب تقليل تكاليف انشائة* *وتشغيلة**).


**المعماري"ايان مشارج": (ان مشكلة الانسان مع الطبيعة تتجلي في* *ضرورة اعطاء الطبيعة صفة الاستمرارية بكفاءة كمصدر للحياة كما انة ينظر للمشكلة من* *وجهة نظر بيئية تدعو للتقكر في العالم والتعلم منة**).


**ومن مجمل هذة التعرفات نستطيع الوصول الي ان العمارة* *الخضراء**:

**(**عملية تصميم المباني باسلوب يحترم البيئة* *مع الاخذ في الاعتبار تقليل استهلاك الطاقة والمواد والموارد مع تقليل تاثيرات* *الانشاء والاستعمال علي البيئة مع تنظيم الانسجام مع الطبيعة** ).
**-**مبادئ العمارة* *الخضراء**

1-**الحفاظ على الطاقة* 
*فالمبني يجب ان يصمم* *ويشيد باسلوب بتم فية تقليل الاحتياج للوقود الحفري والاعتماد بصورة اكبر علي* *الطاقات الطبيعية فالمجتمعات القديمة فهت وحققت هذا المبدأ في احيان كثيرة وان هذا* *الفكر متواجد منذ ان اختار الانسان سكني الكهوف المواجهة للجنوب لاستقيال الشمس بلا* *من الشمال وذلك في المناطق ذات الاجواء المعتدلة**......
**وان استخدام التصميمات* *التي تراعي البيئة مع استخدام التكنولوجيا المتاحة في امريكا قد يخفض استخدام* *الطاقة بمقدار 70%في المباني السكنية و60%في المباني التجارية وذلك طبقا لتقرير* *المعمل القومي للطاقة المتجددة في كولورادو .... وفي تقرير لقسم الطاقة في المملكة* *المتحدة عام 1988 اقترح بان يكون 50%من اعتماد الممكلة في استهلاك الطاقة علي* *الموارد والطاقات المتجددة مثل الطاقة الشمسية والرياح والامواج والمساقط المائية* *والكتلة الحية , كما يمكن خفض استهلاك الكهرباء باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية* *الكهروضوئية والتي تنتج الكهرباء مباشرة من ضوء الشمس . ومع استخدام التكنولوجيا* *بجانب التوجة اللانتاج بالجملة انخفضت تكلفة الكهرباء الناتجة من الخلايا الشمسية* *بنسبة تصل الي اكثر من 90% منذ عام 1980 ومع استمرار انخفاض اسعار الخلايا الشمسية* *فان دمجها مباشرة في واجهة اة سقف المبني بدلا من لصق الواح شمسية منفصلة اصبح من* *الممكن تعميمة قريبا , فقد استطاعت شركة المانية** (flachglas) **من دمج الخلايا* *الشمسية في النوافذ الزجاجية نصف الشفافة والتي تمد المكان بالضوء المرشح اثناء* *توليدها للكهرباء** 

2- **التكيف مع المناخ**:

**فقد حرص الانسان علي* *ان يتضمن بناؤءة للماوي عنصرين رئيسيين هما : الحماية من المناخ ومحاولة ايجاد جو* *داخلي ملائم لراحتة .... فمثلا نجد ان المسكن الجليدي (في مناطق الاسكيمو)بتشكيلة* *الخارجي المتميز وتشكيل فراغة الداخلي يوفر المعيشة في المكان مرتفع يتجمع فية* *الهواء الساخن للتدفئة بعيدا عن المناخ الثلجي القارص البرودة بالخارج واسلوب بسيط* *وفي المقابل نجد المسكن ذو الفناء الداخلي يقوم بتخزين الهواء البارد ليلا لمواجهة* *الحرارة الشديدة نهارا في المناخ الحار الجاف.....وهذة الاساليب هي نتاج التفاعل* *بين عنصرين اساسيين :الاول هو الثروات الطبيعية من المواد الخام .والثاني هو المناخ* *السائد في المنطقة وذلك في وجود انشطة معينة تمارس داخل وحول هذة المباني وفي اطار* *هيكل اجتماعي يؤثر علي اساليب التصميم**.

3- **التقليل من استخدام الموارد* *الجديدة**:

**هذا المبدا يحث المصممين علي مراعاة التقليل من استخدام الموارد* *الجديدة في المباني التي يصممونها ,كما يدعوهم الي تصميم المباني وانشائها باسلوب* *يجعلها هي نفسها او بعض عناصرها في نهاية العمر الافتراضي لهذة المباني مصدرا* *وموردا للمباني الاخري فقلة الموارد علي مستوي العالم لانشاء مباني الاجيال القادمة* *خاصة مع الزيادات السكانية المتوقعة يدعو العاملين في مجال البناء والتشييد* *للاهتمام بتطبيق هذا المبدا باساليب وافكار مختلفة ومبتكرة في نفس الوقت** ....
**وهناك طريقة هامة اخري للتقليل من استخدام الموارد والمواد الجديدة تتمثل* *في اعادة تدوير المواد والفضلات وبقايا المباني , فعلي سبيل المثال حظيت المباني* *المشيدة علي نظام ولاية نبراسكا بامريكا والتي تصنع من بالات القش والمكبوس* *والمكسوة بالجص باهتمام العاملين في مجال البناء في اوائل التسعينات من القرن* *العشرين , فبالاضافة الي وفر القش ( يحرق المزارعون في امريكا 180مليون طن من القش* *سنويا يكفي لبناء 5 مليون منزل بالنظام السابق )فانة سهل الاستخدام وعازل من الطراز* *الاول للحرارة.... وان استخدام الزجاجات الفارغة في البناء كبديل للطوب في بناء* *الحوائط ظهرت عام 1960علي يد الالماني الفريد هنكين وقد تم استخدام السيليكون كمادة* *لاصقة بين هذة الزجاجات وتم بناء منزل صيفي بهذا الاسلوب عام** 1965.

4-**احترام الموقع**:
**الهدف الاساسي من هذا المبدا ان يطأ* *المبني الارض بشكل واسلوب لا يعمل علي احداث تغيرات جوهرية في معالم الموقع , ومن* *وجهة نظر مثالية ونموذجية ان المبني اذا تم ازالتة او تحريكة من موقعة فان الموقع* *يعود كسابق حالتة قبل ان يتم بناء المبني** .

5-**احترام العاملين* *والمستعملين**:

**اذا كانت العمارة الخضراء تولي اهتمام بقضية الحفاظ علي* *الطاقة والموارد كما تنبة المصممين لاهمية احترم البيئة بصفة عامة فلا شك انها تعطي* *اهتمام اكبر للمتعاملين معها سواء اكانوا عمالا او مستعملين . فسلامة الانسان و* *الحفاظ علية هو الهدف الاهم والاسمي لها** ....
6- **التصميم الشامل** :

**ان مبادي العمارة الخضراء يجب ان تراعي بصورة متكاملة في اثناء عملية* *تصميم المبني او تخطيط المدينة وربما يكون من الصعب في الواقع العملي تحقيق كل* *المبادي السابقة ولكن مع الدراسة الدقيقة والتانية الي جانب اقتناع المجتمع بهذا* *الفكر فلن يكون ذلك مستحيل**....*


----------



## sayed1975 (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

